# For Crystal Red Shrimp only



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Anyone interested in special stuff for CRS only.
I am going to order some at the end of month.....
Let me know if you guys want them...
We can make a group order....... 
In Japan they called these CRS 3 treasures
Main food for CRS(80g) $20

Microbial enzyme(20g) $20:help water quality and food source for shrimplets 
Weird powder(10g) $20:improve coloration of your CRS and make your CRS keep white 


If you get a combo (Main food for CRS(80g) Microbial enzyme(20g) Weird powder(10g)) will be $60 shipped otherwise each one will be $2 for shipping.
If we can make an order more than 10 combo, I will try my best to get the price $55(shipped) for a combo. Thanks everybody....

I tried these stuff more them a year......
You can see the result in the pictures..That's my 20G tank...I started at 11 CRS and now I don't know how many I have........>_<


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Do they produce similar results for other shrimp?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

count me in


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

mrbelvedere138 said:


> Do they produce similar results for other shrimp?


I am not sure about that but I tried the food to my cherry red shrimp they love it very much. The other product I never tried on my anyother shrimp casue these product are not cheap. 



milalic said:


> count me in


Please let me know how many items you want.

If anyone is interested please write down your name and number you need like what I done here..than I could count how many I have to order.thank you.

--------------CRS food------Microbal enzyme---weired powder
kangshiang-------3---------------3----------------3--------


----------



## theteh (Jan 19, 2006)

How do you use the microbal enzyme and weired power? Looks like a very big pack, how much do you add/gallon water, how regular? Any info would be appreciated indeed!


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

theteh said:


> How do you use the microbal enzyme and weired power? Looks like a very big pack, how much do you add/gallon water, how regular? Any info would be appreciated indeed!


It will have a little spoon with the powder and they suggest one spoon for a 20G tank per day.
That's not a big pack... The microbal enzyme is 20g per pack. The weird powder is only 10g. Usually I will add the microbal enzyme when I have baby shrimp and the weird powder I add one spoon every other day.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

--------------CRS food------Microbial enzyme---weird powder
gnatster-------1---------------1----------------1--------

I'll check with milalic but since we now live near each other you can probably ship both his and mine orders to the same address in the same box. PM me your PayPal info when the final price is set please. I don't have it anymore since I moved and am using a different PC. 

Thanks


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

gnatster said:


> --------------CRS food------Microbial enzyme---weird powder
> gnatster-------1---------------1----------------1--------
> 
> I'll check with milalic but since we now live near each other you can probably ship both his and mine orders to the same address in the same box. PM me your PayPal info when the final price is set please. I don't have it anymore since I moved and am using a different PC.
> ...


Thanks a lot gnaster....

No problem....if you can contact with milalic and know how many he want that will be great.
And I could ship them together.
Anyone interested in these CRS stuff just copy it and put one your name and the quantity you want.

------------CRS food------Microbial enzyme---weird powder
kangshiang-----3--------------3----------------3--------
gnatster-------1---------------1----------------1--------


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

------------CRS food------Microbial enzyme---weird powder
kangshiang ------3--------------3----------------3--------
gnatster -------1---------------1----------------1--------
mrbelvedere138 --1---------------------------------------

I'll take some CRS food if you accept concealed cash. I can send an envelope out as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

------------CRS food------Microbial enzyme---weird powder
kangshiang ------3--------------3----------------3--------
gnatster -------1---------------1----------------1--------
mrbelvedere138 --1---------------------------------------
dhavoc-------------------------2----------------2--------

i have your e-mail from the CRS you sold me so just let me know the total.

Darrin


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

------------CRS food------Microbial enzyme---weird powder
kangshiang ------3--------------3----------------3--------
gnatster -------1---------------1----------------1--------
mrbelvedere138 --1---------------------------------------
dhavoc-------------------------2----------------2--------
milalic -------1---------------1----------------1--------


Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry I retract my purchase. After a lot of thinking it isn't for me.



kangshiang ------3--------------3----------------3--------
gnatster -------1---------------1----------------1--------
dhavoc -------------------------2----------------2--------
milalic -------1---------------1----------------1--------


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am in for 1 of each



kangshiang ------3--------------3----------------3--------
gnatster -------1---------------1----------------1--------
dhavoc -------------------------2----------------2--------
milalic -------1---------------1----------------1--------
Chiahead-----1-----------------1-----------------1--------


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

If it will help...I'll be in Japan for most of September. I can see about removing shipping as a cost


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

I am sorry I will have to retract my purchase. I have reposted the correct list.


kangshiang ------3--------------3----------------3--------
gnatster -------1---------------1----------------1--------
dhavoc -------------------------2----------------2--------
milalic -------1---------------1----------------1--------


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

chiahead said:


> I am sorry I will have to retract my purchase. I have reposted the correct list.
> 
> kangshiang ------3--------------3----------------3--------
> gnatster -------1---------------1----------------1--------
> ...


Never mind  I just out of these stuff need get some and share this chance with everyone...And for sure if we can get more quantity the price will cheaper....that's it. So...if you don't want or need them just let me know........


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

kangshiang ------3--------------3----------------3--------
gnatster -------1---------------1----------------1--------
dhavoc -------------------------2----------------2--------
milalic -------1---------------1----------------1--------
_________________________________________________________
Total-----------5----------------7----------------7--------

Go GO GO.......the sign up will be end on 8/1.......
Anyone is interested in this stuff please sign your name and amount....
Once we get 10 combo the price will down to $55 shipped....
Thank you!!!!


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

kangshiang ------3--------------3----------------3--------
gnatster -------1---------------1----------------1--------
dhavoc -------------------------2----------------2--------
milalic -------1---------------1----------------1--------
others------4----------------2----------------2-----------
________________________________________________________
Total-----------9----------------9----------------9--------

Hi everyone ....
Thank you for order the CRS stuff with me, even the total is 9 combo but I think I have no problem to get one more combo and everyone can get $55(shipped) for one combo.
I am going to make an order on 8/1 and if there is no any problem the stuff will be on my hand on 8/5. 
Please send you payment to my paypal account: [email protected]
When paying through paypal, please fund your account using your bank account.
Please do not pay through paypal using your credit card or debit card. 
Thanks.


----------



## Erirku (Oct 5, 2004)

kangshiang ------3--------------3----------------3--------
gnatster -------1---------------1----------------1--------
dhavoc -------------------------2----------------2--------
milalic -------1---------------1----------------1--------
others------4----------------2----------------2-----------
Eric---------1---------------1----------------1-----------
______________________________________
Total-----------10----------------10----------------10--------

So I thought I join the fun also!


----------

